# Rodney White and the Pistons Starting SF



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

My question to whoever reads this is: Will Rodney be the starter next year, or when will he get his chance to start?

From what I saw in the past year Rodney is just not ready to get starter minutes. He seemed tentative and somewhat lost out on the court last year. If he shows vast improvement in the offseason workouts and training camp, than maybe, but I just don't think he'll be ready. Michael Curry, as great of a defensive stopper he is, is not an NBA starter. I don't think the Pistons want to start Curry for another year, so that leaves Corliss Williamson. Williamson provided solid scoring punch off the bench and won the 6th man award. I don't see why this would change. Keep Big Nasty on the bench. So if Curry's not going to start, Rodney's not ready, and we want to keep Big Nasty on the bench who gets starters minutes?

Zelijko Rebraca. I think he can handle it. As long as he doesn't commit too many dumb fouls he should be okay at the center position. Hopefully he can continue to provide solid interior defense that we would lose by moving Cliff Robinson to SF. This will also add another scoring option to our frontline. Obviously, we will lose scoring off the bench, but I think it's the right move. Especially if Rodney can step up and be a scorer of the bench this year, along with Mehmet Okur. 

With these minor changes the line-up would look like this:

PG: Atkins/Draft Pick
SG: Stack/JB
SF: Robinson/Rodney
PF: Big Ben/Big Nasty
C: Rebraca/?Okur?

This looks pretty solid in my opinion...


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

lol, if I have to speak the truth??

Stakchouse is not GREAT enough to get you guys to the finals let alone thinking to get a ring.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> lol, if I have to speak the truth??
> 
> Stakchouse is not GREAT enough to get you guys to the finals let alone thinking to get a ring.


I 2nd that, but in a year or 2. Watch out for Rodney White:yes:


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

*The starting SF*

The starting sf will be micheal curry. Carlisle loves guys who play good d that is why curry started all of last year. Carlise has said he likes the intensity that curry brings and until someone williamson or white can play better d or are just absolutely unstoppable on the offensive end curry will be your starter....


----------



## cloudwlkr (Jul 12, 2002)

Michael Curry started last season,but only ended up with bench players minutes. I guess that means its more important who finishes, not who starts. As for Stackhouse, he's most likely darned if he does and darned if he doesnt isnt he? When he led all 2 guards in assists he was dubbed "selfish". When his teammates always threw him the ball with "2" left on the clock people dogg his FG%. He Avgs 30 a night and people still want to make excuses for it, yet there are alot of good players on unsuccesful teams that TRY to score that much,and cannot even get that many shots off in the NBA. Its hader to do when you are the only option on your team. If Stack was in Kobes position he'd have 3 rings and y'all would be kissin his behind. The bottom line is that TEAMS win championships, Jordan found that out, Shaq did too. Stack could have scored 40 a night and Detroit still would have gone nowhere without the awsome chemistry they put together.All those Stack haters need to think about how many other players have been able to avg 30 a night and figure out why so few have, regardless of how bad their team was. Heck I like KG, but why couldnt HE just put up 30 a night to help the wolves, if its so easy, they sure as heck NEEDED him to?


----------



## Bruno the Questionable (May 28, 2002)

In the last month of the season Corless Williamson was getting the lions share of 4th quarter SF minutes.I think Curry will be religated to spot duty and assistant coach in waiting status.Rodney White will be given every opportunity to win the starting sf spot,what he does with that opportunity remains to be seen.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Welcome, cloudwlkr. I think you have a great point. 30 points a night really isn't that easy. :laugh: There are few players in the NBA that could actually put up those numbers, even if their supporting cast was as weak as the Pistons. This is not a knock on McGrady, because in my opinion he's a top 5 player in the league, but everyone likes to point out how weak his supporting cast was last year and how nobody else could score. He didn't put up 30 a night. Not to say he couldn't, but Stack deserves some just due for what he can accomplish on the court. Fans of other teams quickly point out the Boston series, obviously they didn't see the rest of the season. Without Stack, we miss the playoffs.



> Originally posted by <b>Bruno the Questionable</b>
> 
> In the last month of the season Corless Williamson was getting the lions share of 4th quarter SF minutes.I think Curry will be religated to spot duty and assistant coach in waiting status.Rodney White will be given every opportunity to win the starting sf spot,what he does with that opportunity remains to be seen.


Completely agree. Curry is a guy that should be used for defensive purposes only. Not 25-30 minutes a night. The starter should be either Rodney or Corliss...or as I have said in the past, Zelly. Zelly would add interior scoring to our frontline, something we really missed in last year's starting line-up. If he can keep away from dumb fouls, I think it would be a great idea. Only problem is Cliff having to guard the SF position. Hopefully he'd be able to do this....but then again he's getting up there in years.


----------



## dirty bruce (Jul 19, 2002)

rodney white = billy owens


----------



## MadFace (Jul 12, 2002)

*actually*

Billy owens at the beginning of his career wasn't bad at all. at the end well ...that's a whole other story. which are you talking about?

I don't care who plays at SF (tho I wouldn't be surprised if you have a sf prince and a PF white off the bench maybe). You win with team effort here in detroit.


----------



## Bruno the Questionable (May 28, 2002)

Actually I see Prince as more of a Billy Owens type,a 6'9" player who is versitile enought to play any position but center.Rodney White reminds me of Donyell Marshall in build,game and situation .A guy who might never be as good as his draft status would suggest but probably will become a solid pro nonetheless.


----------



## LionsFan01 (Aug 7, 2002)

Here's the lineup that I think Carlisle will go with:

PG-Billups
SG-Stackhouse
SF-Curry
PF-Robinson
C-Wallace


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

THERE SL SHOULD BE:
PG-Billups
SG-Stackhouse
SF-White(I think he will be a really big star)
PF-Big Nasty
C-Big Ben


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SUandLAC#1</b>!
> THERE SL SHOULD BE:
> PG-Billups
> SG-Stackhouse
> ...


White is not ready to start yet corliss shouldn't start because he does not play good enough d and he seems to be more effective coming off the bench also wallace is not a center he is barely 6'9.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> also wallace is not a center he is barely 6'9.


Dont matter that is where he played last year


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Dont matter that is where he played last year


Wrong.

Cliff Robinson started at center.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> ...


Actually Clifford Robinson started the majority of the games at Power Forward. Jvanbusk you should know that being you are a pistons fan. As well as knowing that he palyed Center exclusively during the playoffs


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually Clifford Robinson started the majority of the games at Power Forward. Jvanbusk you should know that being you are a pistons fan. As well as knowing that he palyed Center exclusively during the playoffs


What the heck?

As you stated I AM a PISTON fan.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Jvanbusk is right Cliff Robinson is are starting C and Ben Wallace is are starting PF. That is how it was last year and that is how it is going to be this year.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> Jvanbusk is right Cliff Robinson is are starting C and Ben Wallace is are starting PF. That is how it was last year and that is how it is going to be this year.


Once again I did not dispute that. All I am saying is toward the end of the season and exclusively during the playoffs Ben Wallace played the bulk of his minutes at Center. That's all I am saying.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

This is what you said:



> Actually Clifford Robinson started the majority of the games at Power Forward.


Untrue. Ben Wallace started every game at power forward. Yes, even the playoffs.


----------

